# Westminster breed videos are up



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Some of them anyway.
Here's the link to the breed results
toy: (there's a link to the video here)
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/results/breed/poodlet.html

Mini:http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/results/breed/poodlem.html

Standard:http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/results/breed/poodles.html


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy met a Chow Chow at the pet store today whose father won his group today. It was as close to a celebrity as he's gotten so far! LOL


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm watching on TV right now. Hounds to start. The Afghan was beautiful!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope I didn't spoil that result for anyone! I didn't think about that.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

This woman who is co-announcing this sounds like an idiot. I don't know if she's doing that on purpose or what, but I was half expecting her to ask, "Why do they call them bitches? hee hee".


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I commented LAST YEAR about. Some idiot woman commentator. I don't. Know if its the same goofball. I enjoy good intelligent comments about the dogs but the outright stupid comments make me want to change the channel. I always liked Leanza Cornett as a commentator and interviewer.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Marian said:


> This woman who is co-announcing this sounds like an idiot. I don't know if she's doing that on purpose or what, but I was half expecting her to ask, "Why do they call them bitches? hee hee".


I know, I thought the same thing lol. She sounds ridiculous, she doesn't seem to know a thing about dogs other than "that one looks cute! that one has a lot of hair!" :doh:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love Leanza Cornett. She did the AKC one the other day. I actually turned this one off because I couldn't stand listening to her any more.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

is it just me or does Westminster seem really...disorganized this year. 
I DVRed it, so im still working on watching the hound group


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Compared to the AKC Long Beach show, it's coming over like a relatively amateur event. IMO.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think the stupid comments are somewhat scripted. It's for the general public. You know the ones that think they own lapso whipsos and rockweilers. And the ones that insist Spoo are Doodles b/c "poodles don't get that big." It annoys me too, but I guess it's needed. I've already commented about how many people I see w/ horribly neglected Shih Tzus. I was happy to hear the "idiot" go on and on about how high maintence they are. I like the PBGV but the Whippet was nice too. I really liked the Long Coat Chihuahua and I'm not a Chi fan, so that's saying something, lol. I didn't care for the Havanese at all! The corded look didn't suit that dog; he just looked dirty. I watched the Toy Poodle breed judging and liked the BOS and AOM better than "walker." JMO


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Non-Sporting is on. Jetta is beautiful. Movement with the handler seemed stiff though and Jetta's head looked like it was being pulled up uncomfortably high. Not the fluid, elegant movement I've seen before . 

All the dogs are so beautiful!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Jetta did look better in Long Beach, it was interesting to see the Mini in an English Saddle clip. I was a bit dissapointed in the Non-sporting winner but he/she is cute.

The Mini video is up btw.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I don`t think the judge of the hound group checked half the dogs bites. Glad the Whippet won although I thought the Saluki was magnificent.

I enjoyed seeing the mini`s English Saddle. You do not see that much anymore. It was so weird not seeing one or both of the Poos place higher up in the group or one of them take the group, but a bit of a change is not a bad thing. I guess the Frenchie met the breed standard better than the Poos did. I thought the toy was stunning, but haven't watched the breed jusdging yet. But put Kaz at the end of the lead and it makes a big difference.

And yes, the female commentator sounds like an idiot. Everything is "adorable". Geesh!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Arreau- I noticed that with the Ibizan...I was only half watching after the borzoi was finished ( I didn't like his hind movement LOL) 


The whippet was very nice! 


I have seen the mini- actually at the last show I was at, and I asked about the english saddle clip as well, its not seen that often, and it makes one wonder if there is more to that dog than we can see? JMO 
Any who I was pushing for the LC chi in the toy group, but the toy poodle looked like he got a better tan since long beach


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I wasn't fussy about the Borzoi's movement either. I am not being blind, but my Whippet lady has a nicer head than the one who won. But she was lovely.

Did anyone notice the toys rectum?? I know this sounds weird, but his little bum holeyooh looked terrible, like he was on the verge of pooping the entire time. I did like him a lot though.

I agree with you about the english saddle. While it was a treat to see it, it is so out of the ordinary these days, it does make you wonder.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I was so excited when I realized last night that the Mini is related to my Cozi! 

Cozi's father is that mini's grandfather... Cozi was not as excited about ithwell:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

artsycourtneysue said:


> I was so excited when I realized last night that the Mini is related to my Cozi!
> 
> Cozi's father is that mini's grandfather... Cozi was not as excited about ithwell:


Ha,ha,ha!!!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

artsycourtneysue said:


> I was so excited when I realized last night that the Mini is related to my Cozi!
> 
> Cozi's father is that mini's grandfather... Cozi was not as excited about ithwell:


LOL! Yeah Jas couldn't have cared less about seeing Jetta. In his mind our kitten is his closest, and only relative :bird:.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I watched all of the show and in BIS ring some protester ran in the ring while the dobie was trotting. they held up a sign that said mutts rule lol Stupid peta freaks !

I was not impressed with the judging this year. Here is who i thought should have won or placed. 

Hounds that dachshund should have won the wired-haired , I did not like the whippet at all I seen better at my local shows the movement was not fluid just looked like a normal dog trotting. The english foxhound should have placed, the plott hound . The PBGV was placed and I like her also only one that made it lol 

The Sporting here is my list for places ( brittany was awesome so deserved the win ) These dogs should have placed wired hair pointer , Wiredhair pointing griffon ( best movement I ever seen on that breed) , The English cocker too.


Terriers , The colored Bull terrier was awesome I was sure that dog was going to win or get second. The amstaff was also A+++ but I think the judge did not pick her because she showed fear i was disappointed when i saw her tuck her tail in ...... of course she will be bred tho :rolffleyes:

The border was nice and I like the scottie but don't think I would have picked her to win. 


The non- sporting was a mess I did not like the frenchie at all he had a nice front shot of the face but on the profile yuck and his body was like whatever so was his movement to me. I thought jetta did not show her best either , I think the non sporting line up was good but they needed to switch out the frenchie with something else lol 

The working group. Dobie was nice but I think I would have picked that Tibetain Mastiff. The rest of the line up was good. That is a hard class to judge for me a lot of the working breeders are breed nice dogs lol.


Toy of course walker ( I personally thought he should have won BIS she was so showy it was not even funny ) I like walker a lot and I don't like toy poodles lol

The parti English toy spaniel should have placed very good movement that dog loved showing to , I have not seen a nice toy spaniel like that in a long time. 

Herding I was not watching it that much I saw the GSD and got pissed lol I will watch them later I taped it. That GSD was so UGLY ! :wacko:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just looked at the entries for poodles only 10 showed up ! The economy is really getting to people I guess.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've only watched the shepherds so far..they all looked fat to me..lol

I guess im used to seeing the lean muscular working line dogs. I don't really care for the show line GSD's i guess.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I've only watched the shepherds so far..they all looked fat to me..lol
> 
> I guess im used to seeing the lean muscular working line dogs. I don't really care for the show line GSD's i guess.


The lab was horribly FAT FAT FAT. Even Brian (who was just walking through the room when the Lab was up) said "wow - that dog is fat" and he's not really a "dog person".

The female announcer really annoyed me too. I would prefer someone who had something intelligent to say.

My sister and her hubby show at Westminster every year - I alway touch base with her after she gets back for all the "poop" - there is always something going on!! LOL


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

I don't want to sound like that goofy comentator..but ...uh..what's a GSD?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

GSD = German Shepherd Dog

My shepherd was a rescue girl..but she looks like skin and bones compared to those dogs. I used to always think she was too skinny and my vet always kept telling me that most dogs are fat and that she was perfectly healthy.

This is Pandora..my shepherd.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I was shocked at how tiny the breed rings were. I mean, the poor Standards barely got going and it was time to go the other direction. It might have been okay for the toys, but yikes, way too small in my opinion.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I noticed that too!

I did watch the toy poodles, the first one that came out i believe was white...was stunning! I'm not a huge fan of small dogs but wow..what a beautiful dog.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought overall the last three groups were better quality. I picked many favorites out of those groups. The Tibetan Mastiff was beautiful and so was the Rottie. (I'm very critical of Rotties too.) I loved all 3 Am Cockers, they had awesome attitudes and Lucas is beautiful. It's nice to see a Chocolate Cocker. (I don't know if you're supposed to call them chocolate or brown, but they said "chocolate" at the Nat Champs). I also like the the English Springer and English Setter. The Brittany was perfect and I would've loved to have seen her go all the way. I thought the colored Bull Terrier was great too and I loved all the pep in the terrier group. I think it was the Glenn of Imaal that found something on the carpet and refused to pay her handler or the judge any mind, lol. I had a feeling Sadie would win and I love her little dance afterwards. I was happy to here her handler say it was "her win" and "it's all about the dog." It seemed like she was being ignored a bit by everyone else.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If I had to pick BIS from the dogs I saw on TV., I would have given it to the Boxer, hands down. She took my breath away. But the handler who got my atterntion was the gal with the Dobe. She didn't fidget and fuss, just knew exactly what to do to make that dog just shine, and was not touching, touching, touching the dog every frigging second. I was more than impressed with her and would hire her in a heartbeat if I was in her neck of the woods. INCREDIBLE handling.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone know her name and how to reach her? I would love to send her an email telling her just how much I enjoyed watching her.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Huh, I thought she was over the top and the judge seemed annoyed w/ her. He told her thank you several times and eventually patted her on the shoulder.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> Huh, I thought she was over the top and the judge seemed annoyed w/ her. He told her thank you several times and eventually patted her on the shoulder.


I know lol I was like what is she doing ? I thought she was over the top and I also agree the judge was annoyed.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

it was a little fluttery, but it distracted from the dog's ear that kept flopping down. 

LOL The think I was most impressed with is this: That girl is about the same size as me, however she got back on her feet SO easily. I look like a blundering idiot trying to get back on my feet, running, walking,sleeping.....:fish:


----------

